# Dallas Police say bomb found and gun battle breaks out.



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Gunshots fired near Dallas police headquarters | Fox News

DEVELOPING - Police say one or more suspects opened fire on Dallas police headquarters early Saturday morning, rammed a police car and fled to a fast food parking lot off Interstate 45 where they are engaged in a standoff with police.

Authorities say at least one suspicious bag left at headquarters has been confirmed to contain an explosive.

Police Chief David Brown said at a news conference that preliminary witness statements suggest there may have been other assailants firing from elevated locations. Brown said there have not been any injuries reported and that headquarters and police substations are currently secure.

Brown said police are in touch with one suspect in a van, which is possibly armored. They are negotiating with at least one suspect, he said.

The Dallas SWAT team has been deployed.

_The Associated Press contributed to this report_

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

CNN live news just said Dallas Police confirmed a bomb was found near police headquarters. 
An armored van rammed into a police cruiser and a 'running' gun battle is ongoing.
CNN says it started around 2430 hours local time.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Gunfire targets Dallas police headquarters - CNN.com
There is I-phone video in this link.

(CNN)Attackers opened fire on Dallas police headquarters early Saturday as an armored van charged the building, authorities said.

After the attack, police found suspicious bags near the headquarters. At least one contained explosives, prompting evacuations from areas around the police headquarters.

Authorities believe up to four people may have opened fire from various locations with automatic weapons, including from the van, said Police Chief David Brown.

"There might be up to four suspects," Brown said.

Witnesses told police about the nature of the vehicle and the weapons used.

Windows shattered at police headquarters, but no one has been injured.

Police gave chase as more suspects jumped into the van. The attackers and officers exchanged gunfire then police cornered the van in a fast food restaurant parking lot near an interstate, Brown said.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course we have to wait and find out all of the story . But if this does not serve as a wake up call to all of us what will.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Just read the police disabled the van with a .50 cal. I'm very curious about who is responsible for this attack. Guess we will find out after DPD kills them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Just read the police disabled the van with a .50 cal. I'm very curious about who is responsible for this attack. Guess we will find out after DPD kills them.


 A 50 will do that.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wonder how this will get twisted and used to take away or restrict the 2nd amendment. Hope you have what you need. I see another panic buy after the first mention of an executive order.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Just read the police disabled the van with a .50 cal. I'm very curious about who is responsible for this attack. Guess we will find out after DPD kills them.


Race wars.... Ferguson backlash????

No no cant be that, how about revenge for that little pool riot???

Isis?? Neah Texas won't let them f£%kers in

A group of psychopaths that claim they are commandos on the internet???

Or just maybe its the north Koreans.... Yep going with the north Koreans...

Hope this end with no police fatalities.... But a example to prevent it happening again.... Wish I could send some slippymade pikes to the Dallas cop shop so heads could be mounted


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Probably just disenfranchised voters protesting the voter ID laws. Or maybe it is someone upset about Gay Marriage. 

The real story is the cops have a .50 BMG caliber rifle. I wonder if they were all volunteering to fire the thing?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Now they say it was a single guy that lost custody of his son.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> Now they say it was a single guy that lost custody of his son.


And he blames the cops..... Typical. I figure he would go after child protective services, maybe that was his next target. Texas CPS has a history of doing the wrong things.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its funny how these stories develop. An attack with multiple gunmen bombs and armored vans. Now its one guy who lost custody. James boulware.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

James m said:


> Now they say it was a single guy that lost custody of his son.


So it wasn't the north Koreans..... Bugger...


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> Its funny how these stories develop. An attack with multiple gunmen bombs and armored vans. Now its one guy who lost custody. James boulware.


Yep. Initial story

Fourteen men armed with RPGs, AR15s, and antitank mines driving an MRAP with a 25mm cannon attack a nursery 75 dead.

Real story 
School bus overturned in residential neighborhood injures 6.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Now he's dead. Shot through the window.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...arters-cops-n374836?google_editors_picks=true


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good Lord, I cannot believe how heartless the Po-Leece are to shoot this man. Why did they have to be so mean and use a 50 cal on his vehicle? 

I predict riots in the streets of Dallas calling for the Po-Leece's firing. How dare the po-leece do this to this innocent man who was just expressing himself. He dint do nuffins to deserve this. Shame Shame Shame...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wife is listening to Dallas police scanner, live, right now. Has been for the last hour.
Ya gotta stay ahead of the curve, get it as it's going down, and don't let the media speculations color the tale.

Broadcastify - Live Police, Fire, EMS, Aircraft, and Rail Audio Feeds


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Go to dfw.cbslocal.com
Has raw video feed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, if an old guy like me can embrace technology, y'all need to get with the program. :excitement:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So now we know it was 1 person. our new AG needs to get down there right now. there was no reason to kill than man . They had him cornered . This is a prefect case of trail by COP. Riots will be scheduled as soon as we know more about this victim 

Update he was a white guy. So AG turned around called off riots. At least until we can find out if there was a Black man trapped in the white body..


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

early Jade Helm exercise?


----------



## talon115 (May 28, 2015)

Where is the whole "armored van" thing coming from?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

talon115 said:


> Where is the whole "armored van" thing coming from?


Too much burn notice???


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CNN did not misspeak he just said how he really feels. " .....gunman's actions as "courageous and brave."

CNN Anchor Calls Dallas Gunman's Attack On Police 'Courageous And Brave' - Fox Nation


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> CNN did not misspeak he just said how he really feels. " .....gunman's actions as "courageous and brave."
> 
> CNN Anchor Calls Dallas Gunman's Attack On Police 'Courageous And Brave' - Fox Nation


That idiot needs to be fired and CNN needs to be taken off the air due to their irresponsibility. Shame on those bastards.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Where in sneak bombings, ambushing police and then running is there any courage?
OK, he may have been under duress - I would have been if it were my kids - but why attack the cops? There was CPS and a judge involved. There is also that guy in the mirror. I would check that guy out first...

Oh wait! that was me in 1985. The court gave my kids to their mother who was in a addict treatment center and those caring for her said that she would continue to abuse drugs. Later she was fired from a job for stealing drugs for patients. Then she was kicked out of nursing school for stealing drugs... I was fortunate in that I stayed in contact with my kids despite all the lies told by ex-wife. We are still close and will always be. I get to be "the preferred grand parent" because my ex-wife is still a practising addict. It will eventually kill her and that will be hard but we will get through it. I didn't attack the judge, CPS, or the cops. The guy in my mirror deserved to be a father.


----------

